
Think Distributed: A Distributed Systems Podcast - cmeiklejohn
http://thinkdistributed.io/
======
incision
Nice, I'm always looking for new things to listen to during my too-long
commute. Just one problem, unless I'm missing something, there's no RSS feed -
a critical feature for a podcast series.

~~~
cmeiklejohn
I'm working on resolving this right now.

~~~
incision
Excellent, looking forward to this.

~~~
cmeiklejohn
This should be fixed.

------
epenn
Liking this so far. Can anyone recommend other good Computer Science podcasts
as well?

~~~
cmeiklejohn
I recommend [http://realtalk.io/](http://realtalk.io/)

~~~
tsantero
+1 to [http://realtalk.io](http://realtalk.io)

~~~
ctvo
Hasn't been updated in a month. I hope the guys are OK and are coming back.

------
astro1138
Oh dear, can't listen to that on headphones. Built-in microphones and VoIP
quality make my ears hurt. Listening to sophisticated podcasters definitely
spoils you.

~~~
cmeiklejohn
I'm sorry; as interest has picked up we'll try to improve quality as we go
along. First episode was an experiment.

~~~
jkmcf
FWIW, I think I read that the gold standard is for each participant to record
their audio, and then mix the different tracks together.

------
dk8996
Good podcast. If anyone wants to know more about Rafl this is a good video:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbZ3zDzDnrw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbZ3zDzDnrw)

~~~
cmeiklejohn
This is also a link in the show notes.

------
dysoco
Nice to see a podcast about this. I'd love more technical/scientific
podcasts... nowadays most of podcasts are either very "work" related
(HanselMinutes and such) or web/mobile relates (Which I'm not interested
about).

I just learned about Realtalk, which looks really nice.

------
dennybritz
Great idea. This could be part of a larger trend. MOOCS are covering topics in
undergraduate education, but there isn't an equivalent for graduate education.
Podcasts/Webcasts discussing relevant papers could be a way to solve this.

~~~
cmeiklejohn
This is exactly the goal. We will be covering CRDTs and things like
linearizability in coming episodes.

------
muzz
> Sign up for our mailing list to be notified of new episodes.

No RSS feed?

~~~
cmeiklejohn
There is one at /rss.xml, and a meta tag pointing there. That said, we've also
got the podcast submitted to iTunes.

------
twohey
Any chance of publishing this on iTunes? I find that a very convenient way to
listen to podcasts.

~~~
cmeiklejohn
It is in progress -- waiting for submission.

~~~
twohey
Awesome. Thanks!

------
kiallmacinnes
Really interesting.. Bookmarked and I'll certainly be back..

That said .. the hat!

~~~
cmeiklejohn
Like the hat or dislike the hat? :)

~~~
krenoten
do you even...

------
jgannonjr


